# Issue with work permit



## aniruddha (May 27, 2014)

Hi,

I am an Indian student studying in Spain. I am going to do an internship in Frankfurt, Germany. So according to procedure, I will have to apply for a work permit from the ZAV(my employer does it for me) and then the Visa. Now my employer applied to the ZAV, but the ZAV said that I wouldn't be needing a work permit and that I can directly apply for a visa. The reason they said this was possible was that my letter of enrolment is from a Germany University. The university I am studying in has a branch in Berlin also (ESCP) and so I could produce a letter of enrolment from ESCP Berlin and not ESCP Madrid.

My query is if this will be okay and will there be no issue with the Visa procedure? Can I still work if I get a work permit visa (without the work permit from ZAV) 

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Best way are to ask at ESCP, it's an international school, so they should give you right advice.
If you'll study further after internship you are student anyway, not a worker. You are not exmatriculated at ESCP - it 's only a break. We call it duales Studium, combination of study and work.
you 'll get work experience beside your studies. Normal way in Germany.


----------



## aniruddha (May 27, 2014)

Tellus said:


> Best way are to ask at ESCP, it's an international school, so they should give you right advice.
> If you'll study further after internship you are student anyway, not a worker. You are not exmatriculated at ESCP - it 's only a break. We call it duales Studium, combination of study and work.
> you 'll get work experience beside your studies. Normal way in Germany.


Hi! Thanks for the reply! I talked to the university, but they don't know either. They say its strange that the ZAV would say that because until now the procedure was to give the work permit!


----------

